#ubuntu-ps 2011-12-01
<Virca8812> س ع
<MohammadAleppo1>  السلام عليكم
<MohammadAleppo1> عندي مشكلة بنظام أوبنتو ممكن المساعدة
<MohammadAleppo1> أنا أستخدم كرت ستلايت إسمه ( سكاي ستار 2 )
<MohammadAleppo1>  وأستخدم برنامج كافيين
<MohammadAleppo1> مشكلتي هي أنني أريد إضافة قنوات جديدة ولكن لا أعلم كيف
<ashams> MohammadAleppo1, و عليكم السلام
<MohammadAleppo1> الله يسلمك يارب
<MohammadAleppo1> كيفك أخ أحمد ؟
<ashams> لأسف لا علم لدي بهذا، رجاءاً اذهب إلى http://wwwfacebook.com/ubuntueg و ضع سؤالك هنناك
<ashams> MohammadAleppo1, الحمد لله بخير حال
<ashams> وأنت؟
<MohammadAleppo1> نشكر الله بألف خير
<MohammadAleppo1> سأطلع على الصفحة وأشكرك كثيرا
<ashams> آسف جداً، لعدم تمكني من مساعدتك
<ashams> الشكر لله :)
<MohammadAleppo1> دخلت على الرابط وأتاني هذه الرسالة
<MohammadAleppo1> Domain not found or has been blocked
<ashams> لحظة أتأكد منه
<MohammadAleppo1> بإنتظارك
<ashams> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntueg
<ashams> هذا يعمل إن شاء اله
<MohammadAleppo1> نعم الآن تم عمل صفحة الفيسبوك
<ashams> الل*
<ashams> الله*
<ashams> :)
<MohammadAleppo1> الصفحة ممتازةممكن شرح 
<MohammadAleppo1> هل هذه الصفحة للأخة من مصر
<MohammadAleppo1> للأخوة#
<ashams> نعم هي صفحة الفريق المصري
<MohammadAleppo1> أشكرك كثيرا أعتقد أنني سأجد حل مشكلتي بها
<ashams> إن شاء الله، وإن لم تجده هناك، انظر للوسائل الأخرى طلب المساعدة هنا: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Support
<MohammadAleppo1> ماشاء الله سأستفيد من أيضا إن شاء الله
<MohammadAleppo1> منه#
<MohammadAleppo1> وااااخ الموقع إنكليزي ههههههه
<ashams> نعم للأسف، نعمل جاهدين حالياً على تحرك كل شيء إلى العربية :)
<ashams> MohammadAleppo1, هل أنت في الفريق الفلسطيني؟
<MohammadAleppo1> أنا من سوريا
<ashams> جد؟
<ashams> أهلا و سهلاً
<MohammadAleppo1> هل يوجد فريق دعم سوري لأنضم إليه ؟
<MohammadAleppo1> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم
<ashams> تحية واجبة :)
<ashams> لحظة سأبحث عن فريق
<MohammadAleppo1> نعم من سوريا أخوك محمد من حلب
<MohammadAleppo1> حيااك الله أخي وبارك الله بك
<ashams> أهلاً و سهلاً
<ashams> لا يوجد فريق في سورسا حتى الأن
<ashams> هل تود إنشاء فريق عندكم؟
<MohammadAleppo1> إنت من فلسطين ؟
<ashams> ﻷ مصر
<MohammadAleppo1> نعم أتمنى ذلك
<ashams> لكننا حالياً ندعم الفريق الفلسطيني لينهض
<MohammadAleppo1> أجدع وأحسن ناس
<ashams> :)
<ashams> هلا تعطيني بريدك الإلكتروني ﻷرسل لك التفاصيل؟
<MohammadAleppo1> etakie@hotmail.com
<MohammadAleppo1> أتمنى أن تكون الرسالة باللغة العربية
<ashams> إن شاء الله :)
<MohammadAleppo1> ممكن تشرح لي الفكرة بشكل موجز 
<ashams> هي بسيطة
<ashams> تحتاج لإنشاء وسائل الدعم للفريق
<MohammadAleppo1> هل تقصد غرفة هنا للدعم لدولة سوريا ؟ أم صفحة على الفيسبوك ؟ أم صفحة داخل موقع أوبنتو للدعم لسورية
<ashams> كل شيء، كما الفريق المصري تماماً
<MohammadAleppo1> إن سألتني عن رأيي أفضل أن تكون الصفحة على موقع الفيسبوك
<ashams> ثم تبدأ بحشد بعض من أصدقائك أو من لهم في التقنية حولك لبدأ النشاط
<ashams> هذه حريتك، اختر كيف تحرك الفريق كما شئت
<MohammadAleppo1> مساوئ هذه الغرف أن البعض قد لايجد من يساعده في نفس الوقت
<ashams> نعم، كثيراً ما تحدث، للأسف
<MohammadAleppo1> أرجو من الله تعالى أن يجعل لك من الأجر بقدر خدمتك لنشر المعلومات والدعم باللغة العربية
<ashams> جزاك الله كل خير، أفضل سمعتها :)
<ashams> أفضل دعوة :)
<MohammadAleppo1> هل تحب أن ندردش أم أنك مشغول ؟
<ashams> ﻷ ندردش طبعاً :)
<MohammadAleppo1> أي توزيعة تستخدم على جهازك ؟
<ashams> 10.04
<ashams> أوبنتو :)
<ashams> أحب الإصدار طويل الأمد
<MohammadAleppo1> مع أنني مبتدأ بتوزيعة أوبنتو ولكن فورا إنتقلت إلى توزيعة 11.10
<ashams> هذا رائع
<ashams> يواجه الكثيرون مشاكل في الانتقال
<MohammadAleppo1> عندي معلومات قليلة عن إصدارات طويلة الأمد
<ashams> هي إصدارة يكون الدعم فيها لمدة 3 سنوات
<MohammadAleppo1> هل تقصد أن الدعم على 11.04 نفسه يأتي على إصدارة 11.10 ؟
<ashams> نعم نفس مدة الدعة و هي 18 شهر
<ashams> أما طويلة الأمد(مثل 10.04 و 08.04) فدعمها 3 سنوات
<ashams> و جاري التخطيط لجعله 5 سنوات
<MohammadAleppo1> أنا عندما قرأت أن أوبنتو تطلق إصدارة كل 6 أشهر أول سؤال تبادر إلى ذهني هل سأقوم بتثبيت النظام من جديد كل 6 أشهر
<ashams> لا
<ashams> ستقوم بالترقية لتحصل على أفضل نظام متاح
<ashams> أعني، إصلاح للأعطال و الإصدارات الجديدة من البرامج التي تستخدمها و هكذا
<ashams> مثل فايرفوكس و خلافه
<ashams> لا تقوم بالتنصيب من جديد في كل مرة
<MohammadAleppo1> قمت بتحديث النظام من 11.04 إلى 11.10 وبعد 5 ساعات للأسف إنهار النظام بأكمله فإضطررت إلى تثبيت إصدارة 11.04 من جديد وتحميل إصدارة 11.10 من الموقع وحرقها وتثبيتها من جديد
<ashams> أخخخخخخخخخخخ
<ashams> شيء موءسف
<MohammadAleppo1> لا أعلم سبب إنهيار النظام عند التثبيت مع أن إتصال الأنترنت عندي 3G 7.2 Mb
<ashams> كيف انهار؟
<ashams> أعني أين يتوقف بعد بداية تشغيله؟
<MohammadAleppo1> لا أذكر التفاصيل بالضبط ولكن لم أعد أستطيع تعديل أي شئ على النظام نهائيا
<MohammadAleppo1> ليس كذلك إنما النظام لم أعد تحديثه ولا تثبيت أي شئ عليه
<ashams> و بعد تنصيب 11.10 هل كان يعمل كما يجب؟
<MohammadAleppo1> بعد تثبيت إصدارة 11.10 الحمد لله النظام ممتاز جدا
<MohammadAleppo1> ولكنني مبتدأ بتوزيعات لينوكس ولا زال أمامي عدة مشاكل لم أجد لها حل حتى الآن
<ashams> الحمدد لله؛ اعتقادي أن بعض التضبيطات لم تكن سليمة
<ashams> ما هي المشاكل ؟
<MohammadAleppo1> مع أنها أمور بسيطة ولكن للأسف لايوجد نظام تشغيل كامل مكمل
<ashams> هذه الامور البسيطة هي أهم ما يمكن. صدقنيّ
<MohammadAleppo1> حاليا أستخدم برنامج تور لفتح المواقع المحجوبة بسورية ولكن البرنامج يعمل معه متصفح بشكل تلقائي
<ashams> المشاكل الصغيرة تنفر المستخدمين كالكبيرة تماماً
<ashams> أه
<MohammadAleppo1> بالنسبة لي أعتقد أنني لن أستغني عن توزيعات لينوكس وأرجع من جديد إلى أنظمة مايكروسوفت أبدا
<ashams> عظييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم
<ashams> مايكروسوفت شركة خبيثة
<MohammadAleppo1> مشكلتي أنني بحاجة لبرنامج كسر بروكسي شامل للنظام ولا أريد برنامج يعمل معه متصفح أنترنت بشكل منفصل
<MohammadAleppo1> أعتقد أن مايكروسوفت شكرة عظيمة وإستفدت كثيرا من أنظمتها ولكن لا أريد أن أستمر في إستخدام نظام وبرامج مسروقة
<MohammadAleppo1> شركة#
<ashams> تعيش :)
<MohammadAleppo1> ههههههههه هل تبحث عن حل لمشكلتي ؟
<MohammadAleppo1> أخي ممكن طلب ؟
<ashams> تفضل طبعاً
<MohammadAleppo1> بتمنى منك لا تتعب حالك بعدين بنبحث عن حلول للمشاكل
<MohammadAleppo1> أما الآن هذه جلسة دردشة وتعارف
<MohammadAleppo1> نكمل حديثنا ؟
<ashams> هههههههههه
<ashams> تفضل :)
<MohammadAleppo1> من إمتى تستخدم توزيعات لينوكس ؟
<ashams> بشكل دائم: منذ شهر 4 2008
<MohammadAleppo1> من فترة تعرفت على شب من السعودية إسمو ساري بتعرفو ؟
<ashams> و متقطع منذ 2005
<ashams> ﻷ ماعرفوش
<ashams> ماله؟
<MohammadAleppo1> كان عندي مشكلة ببرنامج تور وقعد الزلمي من الساعة 9 الصبح لحتا الساعة 3 العصر
<ashams> هههههههههههههههههههه :)
<ashams> ولم تحل طبعاً؟
<MohammadAleppo1> بالأخير حملت نسخة برنامج تور من موقعه من جديد وإستغل البرنامج
<MohammadAleppo1> وإشتغل#
<MohammadAleppo1> مابعرف بس حسيت الزلمة إنجلط المسكين ههههههههههه
<ashams> ههههه هل أخبرته بالحل؟ :)
<MohammadAleppo1> من يومها ما عدت شفتو
<MohammadAleppo1> هو قلي حمل النسخة من جديد فحملتها وإشتغلت
<MohammadAleppo1> بس المشكلة كانت ليس من النسخة الجديدة ولا حتى بالبرنامج
<ashams> يالله، جاي يقولك بعد 6 ساعات؟
<MohammadAleppo1> كانت المشكلى هي بسبب موقع البرنامج عندي على الكمبيوتر
<MohammadAleppo1> بعد عدة ملاحظات على البرنامج وجدت أن البرنامج يحتاج إلى فك الضغط على سطح المكتب ويجب تشغيله من سطح المكتب أيضا
<ashams> أها
<ashams> بس ليه كده؟
<ashams> هذا غريب
<ashams> كيف حال بلادك اليوم؟
<MohammadAleppo1> الأخ ساري كان عم يعطيني معلومات لأقوم أنا بتنفيذها في سطر الأوامر
<ashams> 6 ساعات من الأوامر؟ هذا مررررررررررررررعب
<MohammadAleppo1> أنا أسكن بمحافظة حلب وأعتقد أنك عندك بعض المعلومات عن مجافظة حلب من متابعة الأخبار
<ashams> نعم، و لهذا استغربت حين عرفت أنك من هناك
<ashams> ﻷني كنت أعتقد ان اتصال الانترنت مقطوع عندكم
<MohammadAleppo1> المشكلة ليست بالأوامر التي يعطيني إياها ولكن المشكلة أنه مضطر أن يفهمني ماذا نفعل والشرح كان طويل جدا بسبب أنني لا أعلم شيئا عن الأوامر
<MohammadAleppo1> الإتصالات مقطوعة عن المحافظات التي يوجد بها إشتباكات مثل حمص أو حماه أو درعا
<ashams> هل تشارك في هذه التظاهرات؟ :)
<MohammadAleppo1> أما عندنا بحلب مثلا عندي خط الأنترنت 3G 7.2 MB في أحسن الأوقات تصل السرعة عندي إلى 500 كيلو بايت
<ashams> جيد
<ashams> أدعو الله أن يتوقف القتل عما قريب
<MohammadAleppo1> حاولت عدة مرات أن أشارك بمظاهرات حلب ولكن للأسف قوات مكافحة الشعب فورا تقوم بمهاجمة المتظاهرين وضربهم وإعتقالهم وأوقات يقوم بضربهم بالرصاص
<MohammadAleppo1> هم يضربون المتظاهرين بالرصاص#
<ashams> لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
<ashams> هل ترى لذلك نهاية؟
<ashams> هل من مخرج؟
<MohammadAleppo1> الله ينتقم من الزرافة الممانعة ونرتاح منو ومن نظامه القمعي
<ashams> يارب
<MohammadAleppo1> نعم أرى نهاية السفاح على حبل المشنقة أو كمصير القذافي إن شاء الله 
<ashams> يرحم شبابكو الأبطال
<ashams> يارب
<MohammadAleppo1> حاج 42 سنة حكم 
<MohammadAleppo1> عملولنا الحكم ملكي ووراثة
<ashams> كلما طالت بقاء المستبد في الظلم، كلما كان أصعب إزالته
<ashams> سوريا في ورطة مع هذا المستبد
<MohammadAleppo1> لكل ظالم نهاية
<ashams> صدقت
<ashams> جربناها من قبلكم و فلحت
<MohammadAleppo1> الحمد لله أصبح عندنا قوات منشقة عن النظام وأعدادهم تزداد كل يوم
<ashams> فيها نجاة سوريا بإذن الله
<MohammadAleppo1> والضغط الخارجي أيضا يساعدنا كثيرا 
<ashams> لكني أراها لا تقوم بما يكفي
<MohammadAleppo1> أعتقد أن النظام سينهار قريبا
<ashams> نعم الجامعة العربية كالأموات
<MohammadAleppo1> نعم كلامك صحيح بسبب القمع والقتل والإعتقال
<ashams> كنت أظن ان العربي سيتخذ قرارات حاسمة فوراً، لكنه خذلنا
<ashams> الغريب موقف روسيا
<MohammadAleppo1> ذهبت لأشارك بإحدا المظاهرات فرأيت باصين محملين جنود مع أسلحتهم لقمتل وإعتقال وترهيب كل من سيشارك بالمظاهرة
<MohammadAleppo1> لقتل#
<MohammadAleppo1> روسيا = لا أعتب عليهم فروسيا يهمها أن يبقى لها حليف في منطقة العربية وستدافع عن النظام سياسيا حتى نهايته
<ashams> الله يخرب بيت التحالفات الشيطانية
<MohammadAleppo1> شو ماكان الدعم للنظام السوري هي مسألة وقت لا أكثر
<MohammadAleppo1> النظام يعتمد على الوقت بشكل كبير ويقوم بالمماطلة في الوعود
<ashams> كالعادة
<MohammadAleppo1> لأنه يعلم أن النظام قائم على الفساد ولا يستطيع أن يقوم بأي إصلاحات مهما كانت
<ashams> يبدو أن روسيا ستختر زرافتها في النهاية
<MohammadAleppo1> وإن تابعت الإعلام السوري ستعلم ما أقصد
<MohammadAleppo1> نعم هي مضطرة لذلك
<ashams> أخي، الإعلام في البلاد العربية كله خربان
<ashams> هل ترى انه غريب أن قناة الجزيرة لا تولي اهتماماً كبيرا لسوريا
<ashams> ؟
<ashams> بدأنا نتشكك في نوايا قطر بعد هذا
<MohammadAleppo1> أعتذر عن إكمال الحديث أتاني ضيوف للمنزل
<ashams> أم ان الاحداث لا يمكن متابعتها كما كان في مصر
<MohammadAleppo1> نلتقي بوقت آخر إن شاء الله
<ashams> ولا يهمك
<ashams> ان شاء الله
<MohammadAleppo1> أشكرك على المساعدة كثيرا أخي العزيز
<ashams> بألف سلامة
<MohammadAleppo1> والسلام عليكم
<ashams> الشكر لله
<ashams> سعيد بالتعرف عليك أيضاً :)
<MohammadAleppo1> تصبح على خير أو يهرة سعيدة
<MohammadAleppo1> سهرة#
<ashams> تصبح على حرية :)
<ashams> سلام
<cobra-the-joker> serfus, السلام عليكم 
#ubuntu-ps 2011-12-03
<Alord> س ع
